# perl cron_create_tables.pl



## michael7408 (Oct 21, 2017)

```
$ perl cron_create_tables.pl
install_driver(mysql) failed: Can't locate DBD/mysql.pm in [USER=31202]Inc[/USER] ([USER=31202]Inc[/USER]
contains: /home/starmud/perl5/lib/perl5/5.14.4/i386-freebsd-64int
/home/starmud/perl5/lib/perl5/5.14.4
/home/starmud/perl5/lib/perl5/i386-freebsd-64int
/home/starmud/perl5/lib/perl5 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/BSDPAN
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/mach
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14 .) at (eval 6) line 3.
Perhaps the DBD::mysql perl module hasn't been fully installed,
or perhaps the capitalisation of 'mysql' isn't right.
Available drivers: DBM, ExampleP, File, Gofer, Proxy, Sponge.
 at cron_create_tables.pl line 7
$
```

I need to get the file working but I don't know what to do next?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2017)

databases/p5-DBD-mysql


----------

